# 1969 Ski Barge 19' center console - anyone know anything about these boats?



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello. We built a 16' ski barge a couple years ago. Looks to be an identical hull design just smaller. It was a shallow drafting boat. It isn't the driest or smoothest boat but it works well for what it does. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Interesting hull shape - round chine in the rear and hard chine midship forward with what looks like a step in the hull? 

Hope you take off those rails! Looks like the kids are having a blast already, good luck with the project!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

These boats were built by Bill and Gary Kenner, who then went on to basically invent the bay boat with their V-bottom KENNER bay boats that Tracker/ Bass Pro ended up purchasing from them in the late 90's and early 2000's. Now they build Blackjacks and Frontiers. They are great people and build excellent boats! Super cool!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Back in '71, when I discharged from the Army, a friend had one that we used to pull skiers and dive out of all over Biscayne Bay and the upper Keys. As I recall, that Kenner Ski Barge was a pretty solid boat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

Cool boats, they do float and run pretty shallow. The 70 should do just fine. That motor weights around 350lbs if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

2014 post


----------

